
The more people you're competing against, the less motivated and competitive you are - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/01/04/surprising_insights_from_the_social_sciences/?page=full
======
robg
Here's the academic paper:

[http://www.sitemaker.umich.edu/stephen.garcia/files/the_n-
ef...](http://www.sitemaker.umich.edu/stephen.garcia/files/the_n-effect.pdf)

------
sarvesh
Observations of these kinds are good only if they are backed by any
scienctific explaination as what could be the cause.

If individuals get less motivated and less competitive with more people in the
tests then the highest test scores for many standardized tests should have
dropped considerably over the years which I don't believe has been the case.

